# Pre conception clinic



## Emmal31 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi All

Just a quick question to those of you who have gone to pre conception clinic - how long before you started trying did you need to go and see them and also how often were the appointments? 

Thank you x


----------



## beckyp (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Emma,

I had a regular appointment in December with Dr F who then booked me in for the pre-conception clinic in early January.  They then gave me lots of advice (getting HbA1c results down a teeny bit mostly from 7.4 to under 7) and then gave me the go-ahead to come off the pill in April to start trying.  They held off for a little while because of underactive thyroid first though so they're very thorough with health stuff.

Only one clinic is necessary which was with DSN and the dietician but there wasn't a lot involved - mostly questions from us.  As you've been there before and your HbA1c is already really well controlled I'm sure it'll be much quicker for you!  

I'm having more trouble seeing them now that I'm preggers than I did before!  Thankfully my first appointment at hospital is tomorrow morning...I would really like an early scan as we're going on holiday before the one I'm having done at over 13 weeks but it's highly unlikely.  The holiday was booked before the baby!!!!!


----------



## Lizzzie (Sep 2, 2010)

I think you're supposed to take FOlic acid for three months before you conceive ideally.  But the main limiting time factor for when you start trying is how quickly you manage to get your Ha1BC down to the reccommended level. My clinic advise three consecutive low readings before they give the green light (testing about once a month).


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks lizzie- Becky it's very useful to have someone at the same hospital as me.


----------

